# Krystal Kleen PURITY 'X' Polymer



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Anybody tried it ? what do you think ?

http://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/products/purity-x-polymer-concentrate


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes via foam lance, couldn't be easier to use and gives good levels of protection.

I've not got round to using applicator method, I suspect that would give optimal performance. 

Very versatile product, good price point and excellent customer services.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quick vid post application:-

http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/m...4-4F53-B01B-C7104A57EFA9_zpsxd2ub2yo.mp4.html


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've used it through foam lance, as QD and with an applicator.
As a QD it is amazing!! Cleans well, leaves a great gloss and reflection. Veryslick and, the beading and sheeting is superb.

Through the foam lance it is justso easy and great... only the beading died a bit too soon. But so easy to apply, no biggie at all to give it another coat.

And never again with theaéplicator. Didn't spread very well and dried pretty fast and became tacky


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting Blackmondie...

When you applied via foam lance was it sheeting really well (even at v low speeds) but beading was average before it dropped off?

Out of interest what type of applicator did you use? I'm thinking if it gets tacky maybe a spritz of it as a QD to go over the top might be a workaround?

Defo want to try via applicator but want to do a full decon first and that's not happening any time soon


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Sheeting and beading were pretty good initially. Sheeting lasts very long, but the beading drops in a few weeks. still beading after 2 months now, no top ups, but not the nice looking beading a detailer likes 

I used a red UFO applicator from CG. It doesn't spread easy, even with the first wipe.
Maybe dilute a bit more would be better, but I followed the instructions on the package.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bought 250 mls to try, (no syringe or sprayer ?) first impressions using it dilute are very favourable.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ how did you apply?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> ^ how did you apply?


10ml in a 500ml spray, wiped on/off and buffed


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Gonna try a 10-1 mix


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Let us know how you get on please


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Went on very very easy using a damp microfibre pad, buffing off was a bit more effort but not too bad.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Any pics bud?


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Must admit, applying via foam lance was nice and easy to do in this weather. Might try a different application method this weekend out of curiosity


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ it is v easy to use via foam lance. I reckon if applied with applicator then topped up with foam lance application/using as QD in between washes you would virtually have a never ending level of protection


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

None to be had now but reliably informed there should be a batch ready the second week in Feb


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A thread revival guys. 
I have some of this to try and was after some dilution rates that I can understand along with application methods. 
I want to use it through my snow foam lance or 1litre spray bottle then power wash off is this the correct process. 

Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

5ml to 500ml in the foam lance IIRC


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cheers MDC250

I just found a really good write up online which helped a lot. 
Once you sprayed on do you leave it on a while before power washing off?
Was also wondering if I was to make up a QD with it if it would last or turn funny?
Gonz.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll be dead straight I've used it once as I was still like a kid in the candy shop trying new things at the time.

It goes on kind of weird, you will hear it fizzing and I pretty much applied and PW straight off as wasn't sure about the fizzing noise. It's quite normal apparently, ran it past Marc.

I've only gone the PW route but with most things I only make up what I know I'm going to use within a week or two. Drop Marc an E-mail I'm sure he'll respond with a ********** answer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I am going to try this on the van and car during the winter.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My current go to sealant, I tend to apply it via the QD method so spray on an applicator and then buff which gives an immense level of gloss and is proven to be the best method for enhanced durability.
It's a breeze to use and the results speak for themselves it's such a versatile product, I simply offer advice to the customer to make a purchase to maintain the cars finish

I have if requested topped with the customers wax request but it's not always necessary

Following were topped with Purity X














































Then subaru also has a layer of BMD Genesis added


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My advice is if using by the applicator method is DO NOT LET IT DRY as the only way to remove it is with an abrasive, I found out the hard way when my partner forgot to buff it off a window and I had the machine it to remove it and it took the harshest compound to even touch it


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Scoob looks interesting, just don't see many around anymore. Most of the dealers have gone from my area too. 

Gonz.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

After reading all the hibe after just buying a load of wetcoat I treated our girls to see what the hibes about just b4 Xmas. First try out last week & wow now I see why you guys love this stuff so easy to apply much easier & cost effective than wetcoat. First chance I've managed to get some beading pics to start off with as the rain just slides off!! 

So is that good enough experts


----------

